# EuroMillions Lottery



## KennyM (Jun 25, 2020)

Is there a Spanish version of the online site similar to the one in the UK to buy tickets?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

KennyM said:


> Is there a Spanish version of the online site similar to the one in the UK to buy tickets?











Resultados del sorteo de Euromillones | Euromillones.com.es


Resultados del sorteo de Euromillones celebrado hoy 30 de diciembre de 2022, tabla de premios e información sobre los ganadores




www.euromillones.com.es


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I play the Euromillions automaticlalky every week through the official state lottery site Loterías y Apuestas del Estado - Venta oficial online de juegos


----------



## Uriel Adams (Nov 7, 2021)

I am also interested in solving the problem. Thank you for your inquiry.


----------

